# Spinning- Yarn counters



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone use a yarn counter on their finished spinning? I use my niddy noddy but am wondering if using a yarn counter might be a good alternative. If anyone uses one and can recommend one I would appreciate it. I did check online on various sites and one idea was to buy an inexpensive one and mount it to a piece of wood, which then is clamped to a table. It sounded interesting but I don't know how accurate it is. 

Thank you all in advance and know that I look forward to, appreciate and learn from all of your comments and recommendations. You are all an inspiration for me.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I have read a lot of users reviews on yarn counters and not see any inexpensive or moderate priced ones that makes me want to buy one. So it would be great if anyone has recommendations!

Otherwise I will stick to my swift and count the loops and multiplied by how many yards or inches the swift is set to.

Remember to rewind the skein after washing and drying, because it seem no matter how carefully one is there is usually some shrinkage.
I'm also trying to be more careful when skeining the that last time, trying for smooth even layers up and down the posts. Hopefully that will give me a better, closer yardage count


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Many have recommended buying a fishing line measuring device available at sporting goods stores. Supposed to work well, bear up to heavy use, and cost much less than those specifically marketed to the yarn trade. I can't speak from personal experience, as the issue hasn't really been an issue for me, but I haven't seen any arguments against it. Might want to check it out before spending big money.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I use a fishing line counter.My late husband years ago asked what I wanted for XMas so I told him I wanted a fishing line counter he couldn't stop laughing he asked if I was taking up fishing!!! Well he ended up making me this I use it all the time


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Line counter


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

June, is that a niddy noddy? How do you wrap yarn on it? How long is a revolution?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I use my niddy noddy and count to 10, lay a short contrasting scrap onto the 10 strands, parallel (it will stick)..now tie another contrasting yarn scrap over with just a single half knot. Count to ten again. Lay a new short scrap on the new ten, use the old loose ends to tie around the 10 and the new scrap..... continue on, each scrap will hold 10 rounds and a new scrap.... when finished, you just count your little scrap ends and multiply by 10 to find total rounds on niddy noddy. Now multiply 4 times the number necessary for yours.... 9" niddy noddy gives you 36" on every round.... 18" gives you 2 yds on each round. I don't even take my scraps out, I just leave them in while braiding into a skein for washing and hanging.... then as I roll into cakes, I take the ties out and put back in my scrap bag.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I use a "line counter" from Bass Pro Shop. I actually measures fishing line on a reel, but fantastic and accurate for any size yarn. $14


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Line counter


But the slot on the fishing line counter looks skinny, does it count worsted weight, what about thick and thin?


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

That's kind of what I was thinking of doing....mounting the counter onto a board. I'm interested in knowing what the dowels are used for though.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I wondered about that too. And if it would be accurate for thick and thin yarn. Guess I'd still use the niddy noddy for that.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My old yarn winders count for me - I measured the length of one revolution and the "weasel" does the rest - I love when it "pops"
The one at the top is 2 yds/revolution - 40 rev to the pop
The lower one with the purple yarn is 2 1/2 yrs/ rev - 120 rev to the pop
The center picture shows the mechanism of the counter - when the narrow wood strap comes to the peg, it "pops" - this shot shows it after the pop

When you buy the the popper is usually broken, as it will read if turned the wrong way - when DH repaired them he burned an arrow to show the correct direction. The mechanism in the bottom one is encased in a box and can't be seen, so he replaced some of the parts with metal parts!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, those are totally awesome!



shepherd said:


> My old yarn winders count for me - I measured the length of one revolution and the "weasel" does the rest - I love when it "pops"oo!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I had one , but sold it as you can only use it on yarn that is consistently the same thickness. No thick n' thing, no bulky, and no art yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

shepherd said:


> My old yarn winders count for me - I measured the length of one revolution and the "weasel" does the rest - I love when it "pops"
> The one at the top is 2 yds/revolution - 40 rev to the pop
> The lower one with the purple yarn is 2 1/2 yrs/ rev - 120 rev to the pop
> The center picture shows the mechanism of the counter - when the narrow wood strap comes to the peg, it "pops" - this shot shows it after the pop
> ...


They are amazing. Wish I had one. But it would have to go to the bottom of the list.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> June, is that a niddy noddy? How do you wrap yarn on it? How long is a revolution?


that is not a niddy noddy...here is a pic... each wind of yarn is 4 times the length of the middle section, so a short one like this might be 9" to give you a 1 yard measurement for every entire loop you wind. I made mine from copper pipe because it's pretty, and this one is pvc, but most in the past were made from wood, sometimes elaborately carved. Mine is also 18" long, so I have 2 yds with every circuit.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I love it! POP goes the weasel. Those are antiques. Wood cogs...wow!


----------

